# Bunk bed with stairs and storage drawer plans



## tdallen47 (Feb 25, 2015)

does anyone know where I can purchase or get a set of plans on twin over full bunk bed with stairs and storage drawers?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you even try a Google search??? I searched " bunk be plans"

http://www.cnbhomes.com/bunk-bed-plans-with-stairs/


----------



## Avimaelwoodworking (Feb 25, 2015)

That site is not working says on my server


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

The site works fine for me.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

When I click on the link in my first it work for me.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here a picture of the bunk bed on that site. if you notice the stairs have drawer too.


----------



## tdallen47 (Feb 25, 2015)

> Did you even try a Google search??? I searched " bunk be plans"
> 
> http://www.cnbhomes.com/bunk-bed-plans-with-stairs/
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


----------



## tdallen47 (Feb 25, 2015)

alaskaguy: I id go to this link www.cnbholmes.com, thanks but I do see a bed I like but can't figure out how to get to the plans, I'm not the greatest person on a computer, do you have any suggestions how I may be able to print out or get these plans, thanks again. 
Also one replied to get the woodworkers 16,000 wood working projects, I did that several months ago and they don't have what I need nor will they help me find what I need, waste of money to buy these plans if the co. will not assist you .


----------



## altendky (May 7, 2012)

The CNB Homes site does not seem to be relevant and provides no option to buy the plans. See how the 'plans' are not even for the same bed as the photo? The drawers under the stairs are different. I did a similar image search on TinEye.com and found the photo on Wayfair.com selling for $1300. So, I'm skeptical that there are plans for sale for that particular design.

I searched around on Google and nothing popped up straight away though I'm guessing something would with a bit more time and fiddling with search terms.

I haven't ever ordered plans so I am not familiar with good sources but I would expect someone here could provide recommendations. If you search the forums here you can probably find some. Then search those sites or even just call the sellers and ask if they have what you are looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I didn't dig into the site for the plans. I just looked at the picture and read *"Bunk Bed Plans With Stairs"* and assumed you could get plans. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Consider This end up bunk beds they must have plans for them by now. 20 yrs ago we went to the mall where This end up had a small show room, I brought a tape and camera snapped some pics took some meas and built the bunk bed myself. Both kids slept in it till they grew up and moved away. The upper bunk is still in the bedroom wifey has her little DVD hen den below where she can be alone and watch all the movies that would make me want to kill myself.


----------



## tdallen47 (Feb 25, 2015)

this end up bunk beds, I called and they do not sell nor have any plans for bunk beds


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> this end up bunk beds, I called and they do not sell nor have any plans for bunk beds
> 
> - tdallen47


Did they explain why the advertisement says "Bunk Bed Plans With Stairs"?


----------



## zmann (Jan 1, 2014)

Just wondering, did you ever try to draw shop plans yourself on paper or a board of some kind. A computer is not the only way to draw plans. If you have a clear idea of what you want, start with the front view (that is the easiest) try scale 1:10 or whatever works best for you. I like 1:10 because we work in Milimeter and so one Milimeter in the plan is 1 cm in reality which is easy I think. next comes the side view. with these two you can usually get all the measurements you need, sometimes it makes sense to have the view from above as well. Anyway you can the start identify the crucial details and draw thm scale 1:1. for example cornert joints, drawer guides etc. anything that needs a closer look in order to get the dimensions right. 
Drawing your plans yourself is helping you thinking through your project and afterwards it will be so much easier to build it.
Just try it.


----------

